# Public land hunters....



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

If you happen to be a crossbow hunter who walks around a public land wearing brown Carhart coveralls tipping a "Can" call expecting a deer to jump out in front of you....IT ISN'T GOING TO HAPPEN!! I had the pleasure of a guy like this moving through the small area I was hunting tonight. he sits down not 50 yards from me, using that can call every 10 minutes, so I started having fun with him Everytime he would call, I'd call back with mine. I knew the hunt was done, so figured I could at least have some fun. The guy never figured out that someone was up in a tree, and got up and left with 20 minutes of shooting time left. Got to love public lands.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I saw the same guy while squirrell hunting spencer about a month ago! my buddy and I were wearing orange hats and vests set up about 50-80 yards apart and this clown that fit that description walks in between us!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

You run into all kinds out there for sure. Me personally, when I see a truck or car in a parking area of a place that I know is small, I don't stop, and let the person who got there first have it. I know we all have rights to be there, but its aggrivating to have a hunt ruined buy "hunters" who haven't got a clue what they are doing out there.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, i was fishing last fall on alum creek lake near the puvlic hunting area and i was walking out down a trail, not even 40 yards ahead of me a crossbow hunter was stalking down the path blowing a grunt call, i walked behing him all the way out, it took a lil longer because of the stalking walk but was pretty funny, finally i walked past him near the end and asked if hed seen anything, of which we all know the answer to that!


----------



## General*Washington (Nov 30, 2008)

From your experiences, do most guys hunting deer gun week on public land walk around or sit still?? I'm thinking of staying put in my stand and all these walkers will stir them up for me. (Hopefully not Crossbow Man)


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

General*Washington said:


> From your experiences, do most guys hunting deer gun week on public land walk around or sit still?? I'm thinking of staying put in my stand and all these walkers will stir them up for me. (Hopefully not Crossbow Man)


Most of the gun hunters will be doing drives. At least around here thats how it is. I'll be sitting still(if I even go out) letting the others do the hard stuff.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would sit all day if I were you. First, you limit the chances of putting yourself in a dangerous situation. Second, the deer will be moving all over because everyone else will be moving them for you. Make sure you can get into a tree stand. That will also help keep you safe.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I just want to point out that if you think you have to be sitting still to kill a deer you your sadly mistaken.3 of my largest bucks were killed with me on the stalk and yes I was calling and rattling on the move.They might have seemed like amateurs but they were doing what they loved and probably enjoying the time in the brush.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> They might have seemed like amateurs but they were doing what they loved and probably enjoying the time in the brush.


Well said!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Well I just want to point out that if you think you have to be sitting still to kill a deer you your sadly mistaken.3 of my largest bucks were killed with me on the stalk and yes I was calling and rattling on the move.They might have seemed like amateurs but they were doing what they loved and probably enjoying the time in the brush.


Oh, I know, my first deer was taken on the ground with my bow as I was walking back to my truck many years ago. Sometimes you get lucky. I wouldn't consider blindly walking through the woods in BROWN carharts using a doe bleat the smartest thing you can do either. Gotta use some common sense especially when you know there is someone else in the same woods with you.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It's not the hunting method I would prefer, but sometimes you can get lucky. There have been many occasions where I jumped a deer from its bed and it only ran 20 yards and stood there broadside looking at me.

Back when I was in high school, I had an experience like this during gun season. I tagged out on Monday, so by Thursday I was pushing deer for my buddy and his dad. I pushed a woods and all of a sudden a big buck jumps from its bed and darts about 10 yards away from me. He stopped and just stood there broadside. Couldn't have been more than 35 yards. I would have had plenty of time to let some lead fly his way.

Of course, that never happens when you have a gun in your hand and a buck tag still to fill.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> BROWN carharts QUOTE]
> Deer are brown and they seem to blend in good unless it's snowy
> 
> did he think you were another deer-seriously?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, deer are brown, usually, but people shouldn't look like one when we're hunting. Yeah, every time he would turn over his can, I'd do mine back, and then he would grunt and a couple of times he gave a couple of quiet rattles trying to coax "the deer" in.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If it's been a slow morning, messing with the calls to get other hunters going is always fun. I did that at wellington once with my buck call. After about a 1/2 hour, I think he figured it out though.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

That is some funny stuff, I don't care who you are. I agree, walking around the woods trying to stalk a deer probably isn't the smartest hunting situation you could be in. Although, my brother bagged a nice 10 pointer walking back to his truck this year. It got up and ran for a few yard and gave him a 30 yard broadside away shot. Talk about luck. I have seen guys do this stuff in my area also, it just cracks me up, one time this moron came up and starting to climb a treestand (mine) that was about 45 yds from the stand I was in, needless to say, he wasn't there long, but that also explians why the deer never came near that stand before and after.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Get this, I saw a guy on public land Tuesday morning that didn't have a stitch of orange on! 

I saw movement and didn't see orange or brown...turns out...it was a blue snow skiing suit.  

It takes all kinds to make the world go round I guess.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Nailer639 said:


> Get this, I saw a guy on public land Tuesday morning that didn't have a stitch of orange on!
> 
> I saw movement and didn't see orange or brown...turns out...it was a blue snow skiing suit.
> 
> It takes all kinds to make the world go round I guess.


Thats pure stupidity. People like that are put on this earth to serve as an example of what not to do.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

FYI, if you see a person without blaze orange on in a public hunting area during gun season, it is illegal for them to be there hunting or not. Even if you are walking your dog, you have to wear orange, (hat and vest). But remember, some of the smaller breeds are real tender!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> FYI, if you see a person without blaze orange on in a public hunting area during gun season, it is illegal for them to be there hunting or not. Even if you are walking your dog, you have to wear orange, (hat and vest). But remember, some of the smaller breeds are real tender!


no hat required.


Hunter Orange Requirement

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during
the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.

Camouflage Ground Blinds
Use caution when hunting from a camouflaged ground blind. For your safety, mark it with a hunter orange flag or band.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> Yes, deer are brown, usually, but people shouldn't look like one when we're hunting. Yeah, every time he would turn over his can, I'd do mine back, and then he would grunt and a couple of times he gave a couple of quiet rattles trying to coax "the deer" in.


LMAO Nice


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I love to stalk hunt when the weather is right. If I could sit in a stand or stalk and the weather is perfect for both. I would stalk I gut enjoy it. I have also shot a lot of deer that way. I have shot them both ways. 
Gun season brings out all sorts of people I know 19 years ago I was that gomer that did stuff that we laugh at. I have learned a ton since, but you have to start somewhere. I just hate the people that just come out for gun season and don't try to learn anything. 
Most of the bow hunters knock gun hunters which is I think is silly. true hunters enjoy all the seasons of hunting. Its all so enjoyable the I feel bad for the people that only hunt one type. For Ex. I hunt dove first to enjoy and practice shooting and get some nuggets. Then its bow season. Then its Grouse then turkey then pheasant and Quail. After that its gun for deer then its waterfowl. 
I know we all know the seasons but I get tired of talking to people the only Turkey or bow hunt for deer. Other then that the rest of us aren't worthy. 
Sorry I just went on a tangent. I just have a Issue with people like that. Just like the way people talk about deer drives, they are a blast and lots of deer get shot lots of big deer get shot. You don't drive every piece of land available and lots of deer get though and don't get shot.

I'm done ranting


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Hey DaleM [email protected]#$%&! 

You'll be hard pressed to find any threads that are posted just to complain or bitch about a subject.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was a young fellow my next door neibor was a big time bow hunter. He had and did all the things you should scent,clothes,stands and lots and lots of time put in.
He had always tried to get his buddy at work to go out with him telling him stories of close calls and all the deer he has been seeing.Finally his freind bought a nice bow practiced alot (I used to watch and practice with them).

The first day of bow season that year he and his friend were working midnight
my neibor went home to get scent free and ready his buddy showered at the mill put on deoderant,after shave lotion dressed in blue jeans and a red flannel shirt walked into the woods and shot a 14 point buck that scored 165 points and then quit hunting saying that there was nothing to it.

You can do everthing right and some one else can do everthing wrong.

So no matter what the method how much time and money one may put into it it still comes down to dumb luck sometimes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the distinct pleasure of ratteling in a hunter in Mid November along Deer Creek in Madison County 10+ years ago. Not only did I rattle in this hunter, he was of and older year class, had a red and white checked flannel shirt, blue jeans, and sported a nice 30/30 lever action equipped with a scope.

He came stalking up from the creek obviously looking for the source of the rattling. He did not come in running like some that respond to rattling but cautiously and carefully picking each location for each new foot placement as he stalked up the hill.

I was somewhat concerned about how to handle this situation. I finally, when he had closed to within about 40-50 yds, and had relaxed his sneak mode when he did not see any deer in the corn field edge I was hunting, I whistled and waved to him from my lofty perch. His only response was to ask if I had heard those bucks fighting, I said yes, they were down that way pointing farther up the creek and AWAY from the direction I needed to go to reach my Jeep. He never seemed to notice the set of rattling antlers hanging in clear view on a limb right beside me. He slipped over the hill to never be seen by me again and I made it to my Jeep in record time.

There are all kind of strange and weird things to view when out in nature, some of them aren't even people.


----------

